# Do you carry a provisional ball in your pocket?



## Rooter (Mar 21, 2014)

Something on the thread about where do you put stuff in your pockets got me thinking, and a few people commented that they carry a provisional ball in their pockets. isn't this a little defeatist? 

So do you carry one or not?


----------



## Ethan (Mar 21, 2014)

Of course not. I don't carry a ball retriever in my bag either.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 21, 2014)

Not defeatist. Saves time especially on holes where you can leave the bag down the fairway and walk back to the tee. As driving isn't a strong point of mine it is always ready to be used.


----------



## Robobum (Mar 21, 2014)

100% no.


----------



## chellie (Mar 21, 2014)

No way.


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 21, 2014)

If i'm wearing trousers with a back left pocket, i'll put it one in there.
If not, no provisional- too worried about putting it pocket and getting it mixed up with the "live" ball


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 21, 2014)

There's a hole on my course where the tee is set back from the previous green. We leave clubs and bags and just take driver (or whatever) to the tee. Anything missing the fairway right by more than about two yards (yip, it's tight) is probably lost.

I have on more than one occasion taken a provisional ball with me..... Which only puts the idea in my head even more. I eventually decided I was more likely to cack it off to the right if I had a provisional than not so I no longer take one with me.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 21, 2014)

I do but not always, its usually a crappy pickup and always goes where I intended the 1st one to leaving me wondering why I dont use crappy pickups all the time


----------



## Macster (Mar 21, 2014)

Never !!

Its so defeatist its untrue.............. its 'expecting' to hit a bad shot, inviting it even.  If you carry a provisional to the Tee, - you deserve those bad ones !


----------



## brendy (Mar 21, 2014)

Nope but then I do carry my bag and pretty much always carry it to the teebox in case I need something/drink etc.


Dare I say it, only hackers carry "frighteners".


----------



## the smiling assassin (Mar 21, 2014)

nope


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 21, 2014)

brendy said:



			Dare I say it, only hackers carry "frighteners". 

Click to expand...

I resemble that remark


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 21, 2014)

Ethan said:



			Of course not. I don't carry a ball retriever in my bag either.
		
Click to expand...

Same as ^ 



brendy said:



			Nope but then I do carry my bag and pretty much always carry it to the teebox in case I need something/drink etc.


Dare I say it, only hackers carry "frighteners". 

Click to expand...

OR >>> weekend warrior chompers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bombs away ha ha


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 21, 2014)

Bad ju ju to carry a provisional.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 21, 2014)

Never. It would cause an unsightly bulge in my trousers.

It would also interfere with my putting stroke.


----------



## One Planer (Mar 21, 2014)

Robobum said:



			100% no.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly that!


----------



## JezzE (Mar 21, 2014)

Don't carry one in my pocket, but there are a couple of holes where you leave your bag and walk back to the tee at my place, on one hole the best part of 100 yards. So I'll usually take an extra ball back with me then, and chuck it down behind me out of sight on the tee, to 'kid' myself that I do trust myself really!


----------



## Birchy (Mar 21, 2014)

I don't even contemplate missing the fairway.


----------



## adam6177 (Mar 21, 2014)

yep, always do....something I started doing many moons ago.  Saves time on the tee if you lose one....surely you're just promoting slow play by NOT having one? 

Oh and when you're looking for your ball in the trees, you have one already to drop down the trouser leg.


----------



## G.U.R (Mar 21, 2014)

Nope, got enough rubbish in my pockets...


----------



## JezzE (Mar 21, 2014)

... and I should just add that if I'm playing with someone who fails to do the same, and then has to walk effectively 200 yards before reloading, they will be subject to my fiercest death stare.

I also feel that if you're fragile enough mentally to be affected by the mere presence of another ball, you're proabably too fragile mentally full-stop!


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 21, 2014)

JezzE said:



			Don't carry one in my pocket, but there are a couple of holes where you leave your bag and walk back to the tee at my place, on one hole the best part of 100 yards. So I'll usually take an extra ball back with me then, and chuck it down behind me out of sight on the tee, to 'kid' myself that I do trust myself really!
		
Click to expand...

We have a hole like that so I do the same. I have forgotten how many times I have left my "provisional" on the tee for the group behind to find.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 21, 2014)

Macster said:



			Never !!

Its so defeatist its untrue.............. its 'expecting' to hit a bad shot, inviting it even.  If you carry a provisional to the Tee, - you deserve those bad ones !
		
Click to expand...


like button.


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 21, 2014)

JezzE said:



			... and I should just add that if I'm playing with someone who fails to do the same, and then has to walk effectively 200 yards before reloading, they will be subject to my fiercest death stare.

I also feel that if you're fragile enough mentally to be affected by the mere presence of another ball, you're proabably too fragile mentally full-stop!
		
Click to expand...

Surely it takes being too fragile mentally in your own ability to carry  one tho? ...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 21, 2014)

No - don't carry one in my pocket - distracting - and certainly never take an additional ball to the tee on a hole with a risky tee shot - negative thinking begets negative doing


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 21, 2014)

I keep 1 in my pocket.

My 'top of head' statistics indicate that whenever I have one in my pocket, I'm likely to hit the proper one well! 

It's when I *don't* have one in my pocket that a provisional is most likely to be needed! 

Is your house insured? Do you expect to use the insurance?

Does the government expect to use any of the 200+ Nuclear weapons?


----------



## fundy (Mar 21, 2014)

yep, always do, always have. defeatist? distracting? really? just standard practise to me - some of you way overthink lol


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 21, 2014)

JezzE said:



			I also feel that if you're fragile enough mentally to be affected by the mere presence of another ball, you're proabably too fragile mentally full-stop!
		
Click to expand...

Quite possibly!

In my case it's not so much the presence of the ball as avoiding the "don't hit it right" thought which is usually somewhat self-fulfilling. By digging a provisional out from my bag I'm already thinking about it....

Although, might be different if instead of digging it out specifically for that tee shot I just kept one in my pocket all the way round. Might try that approach.....


----------



## JamesR (Mar 21, 2014)

No, but only because it doesn't feel comfortable to have too many things in my pockets.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 21, 2014)

Ethan said:



			Of course not. I don't carry a ball retriever in my bag either.
		
Click to expand...

Is the right answer :thup:

Besides, it's impossible to carry a provisional ball in your pocket. Until something happens in your game to force you to declare it a provisional, it is just a ball


----------



## CMAC (Mar 21, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;RpKRfwQbYC8]http://youtu.be/RpKRfwQbYC8[/video]


----------



## JezzE (Mar 21, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Surely it takes being too fragile mentally in your own ability to carry  one tho? ... 

Click to expand...

Maybe, but I think practicalities have to come into it as well...!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 21, 2014)

fundy said:



			yep, always do, always have. defeatist? distracting? really? just standard practise to me - some of you way overthink lol
		
Click to expand...

I just never have carried a spare ball - why would I as I carry.  Stick a spare ball in my pocket and I am very aware of it being there - so I don't.  And for me taking a ball to be a provisional on a tricky tee shot is negative because I would be walking to the tee thinking risky tee shot.


----------



## Stuey01 (Mar 21, 2014)

Never carry a provisional. But to avoid even having to think about it I ALWAYS take my bag with me to the tee.


----------



## fundy (Mar 21, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I just never have carried a spare ball - why would I as I carry.  Stick a spare ball in my pocket and I am very aware of it being there - so I don't.  And for me taking a ball to be a provisional on a tricky tee shot is negative because I would be walking to the tee thinking risky tee shot.
		
Click to expand...

fair enough if you carry, its those who use a trolley, leave the trolley 150 yards up the fairway then hit it out of town and dont have one that I find amusing - can i borrrow a ball please? - no enjoy your walk


----------



## Robobum (Mar 21, 2014)

JezzE said:



			... and I should just add that if I'm playing with someone who fails to do the same, and then has to walk effectively 200 yards before reloading, they will be subject to my fiercest death stare.

!
		
Click to expand...

How does that death stare hold up when you carve your original AND the provisional OB Jezz


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 21, 2014)

not now.  I used to when I pretty much had to use one all of the time when I was rubbish.  Now I am slightly less rubbish, I don't often need one!


----------



## bobmac (Mar 21, 2014)

Always.
Don't fancy getting one of Jezz's death stares


----------



## JezzE (Mar 21, 2014)

Robobum said:



			How does that death stare hold up when you carve your original AND the provisional OB Jezz  

Click to expand...

I'll let you know when it happens...


----------



## Robobum (Mar 21, 2014)

JezzE said:



			I'll let you know when it happens... 

Click to expand...

Haha, you'll feel extra pressure this weekend now!!!!


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 21, 2014)

bobmac said:



			Always.
Don't fancy getting one of Jezz's death stares


Click to expand...

You carry one ? crikey there is hope for the rest of us mere mortals so Bob


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 21, 2014)

I carry only a tee and pitch repairer in my pockets, my bag is always next to the tee box, never leave it down the fairway, I've heard to many stories of opportunist scrotes running onto the course and stealing the unattended bags.

It happened to my dads playing partner, the kids from the neighbouring estate ran on and lifted his trolley, my dads mate who is in his late 70's gave chase and luckily the kids gave up and he got all his gear back.

So needless to say I don't take that risk.


----------



## brendy (Mar 21, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Same as ^ 



OR >>> weekend warrior chompers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bombs away ha ha
		
Click to expand...


Tally ho chaps, lets scarper!


----------



## duncan mackie (Mar 21, 2014)

brendy said:



			Nope but then I do carry my bag and pretty much always carry it to the teebox in case I need something/drink etc.
		
Click to expand...

this for me - there are all sorts of things I might need from the bag so it goes where I go. I may have an idea about which club I will use but it's rarely definitive even on my home course!

 Pockets have pitch mark repairer, 2 x tees, ball marker (all in non gloved hand pocket) and handkerchief (gloved hand pocket); no more, no less.


----------



## swanny32 (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm of the mindset that if you have a provisional in your pocket you aren't confident and will more than likely hit a naff shot, but then I always take my bag to the tee block regardless so easy to grab another or have a playing partner chuck me one if it does get ripped OB.

Pockets are for pitch mark repairer (the most important tool of them all in my book), groove cleaner, ball marker and a tee peg.


----------



## Duckster (Mar 21, 2014)

There's prob 1 hole on our course where I'd leave my bag quite a distance away from the tee, so would take a provisional there.  But only if I'm carrying at the time.


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 21, 2014)

Not for me. 

It's not something that enters my head, really.  I'm usually too busy focussing on where I want to hit my drive, rather than where I don't want to hit it.  However, if I get it wrong and need to go back to my bag for one, then I'll jog back and get one. I'm still young enough


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 21, 2014)

nope.


----------



## beggsy (Mar 21, 2014)

Why leave clubs down fairway that totally baffles me if your ball hit it you get penalised and I never carry a provisional in my pocket that's what my bag is for


----------



## Jack_bfc (Mar 21, 2014)

I never leave my bag down the fairway. Therefore dont need to carry a provisional.


----------



## john0 (Mar 21, 2014)

fundy said:



			yep, always do, always have. defeatist? distracting? really? just standard practise to me - some of you way overthink lol
		
Click to expand...

I didn't think I would ever say these words but I totally agree with fundy


----------



## Sid Rixon IV (Mar 21, 2014)

Only on those holes where the trolley is parked way back and having to go get a provisional will cause a hold up.
That's just common sense not macho BS.
If the trolley is right next to the tee then you have a pocketful of provisionals just 6 feet away anyway.

Do any of you go out with just one ball??


----------



## LIG (Mar 21, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Never. It would cause an unsightly bulge in my trousers.

It would also interfere with my putting stroke.
		
Click to expand...

Never thought about interference!  

Having said that...... I'd feel undressed without one in my left pocket. :lol:
For me, its the walk to get another from the bag that makes me  more likely to smash the second straight after the first.  

I'm convinced all of you who say "never" and "it makes you cack the original" must have it backwards 'cos I usually do that when I haven't got one with me!    Chompers of the world unite! Whoooooo! :whoo:


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 21, 2014)

Not generally as my bag will be with me, however I always take one across the bridge to the 17th. The tee is visible from about 6 other holes so the walk of shame is more a walk of complete embarrassment!


----------



## philly169 (Mar 21, 2014)

I normally carry another ball in my pocket, different number and different colour markings. I like to swap after a few holes, but if i do need a provisional I've got one handy.

Also, its an effort to go back to my bag so if i do hit one im not sure where its gone, if i have a spare ready to go I can easily take a provisional, otherwise i will consider it then just go... "nah il find that" to which i end up coming back to the tee.


----------



## la_lucha (Mar 21, 2014)

When I started playing I was off 25 and I always carried one, now I'm down to 21 and I never carry one. It's amazing what a difference those few shots make.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 21, 2014)

Nope. Haven't missed a fairway since June 1986.


----------



## Jason Daisycutter (Mar 21, 2014)

Never, if you carry one why not two?


----------



## Wayman (Mar 21, 2014)

No I have confidence in my game


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 21, 2014)

No + a provisional no just in case


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 21, 2014)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			No + a provisional no just in case
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:  :clap:


----------



## Junior (Mar 21, 2014)

Always, never even gave it a second thought until I read this thread !!


----------



## JezzE (Mar 21, 2014)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			No + a provisional no just in case
		
Click to expand...

Very wise because failure to do so would instantly have made your second no, the no in play regardless of whether or not you'd found the first no...


----------



## El Bandito (Mar 21, 2014)

Always carry one. Different number etc from the first.

As it is always there - It has no mental impact - and it does mean that sometimes I get a whole round in to ONE single day!


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 21, 2014)

I never do.
However surely it would be beneficial if you had to leave your bag and walk to a tee.
Surely having to walk back to your bag then back to the tee would slow things down.
And we are all for speeding up play,right.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 21, 2014)

No.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 21, 2014)

Sometimes do, sometimes don't.. Can't say that the thought of carrying a spare ball has ever really caused me to worry about my fragile confidence!!! 

I do find it amusing that people will refuse to carry a spare ball in their pocket, but find no problem with carrying a dozen or so in their bag.. Maybe it's the walk up the steps to the tee box that has this mystical effect on confidence... Just seems pragmatic to carry a ball in the pocket.. I don't think much beyond that..


----------



## Fish (Mar 21, 2014)

JezzE said:



			Don't carry one in my pocket, but there are a couple of holes where you leave your bag and walk back to the tee at my place, on one hole the best part of 100 yards. So I'll usually take an extra ball back with me then, and chuck it down behind me out of sight on the tee, to 'kid' myself that I do trust myself really!
		
Click to expand...

This

We have 2 holes exactly like this so its the only time I take an extra ball with me to the tee.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 21, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Sometimes do, sometimes don't.. Can't say that the thought of carrying a spare ball has ever really caused me to worry about my fragile confidence!!! 

I do find it amusing that people will refuse to carry a spare ball in their pocket, but find no problem with carrying a dozen or so in their bag.. Maybe it's the walk up the steps to the tee box that has this mystical effect on confidence... Just seems pragmatic to carry a ball in the pocket.. I don't think much beyond that..
		
Click to expand...

I just don't as I never have.  And that's why on the rare occasion I do stick one in my pocket I notice it. Doesn't really bother me - it just feels odd.


----------



## Maiken (Mar 21, 2014)

I always carry one in the event of a tee shot going badly wrong! nothing worse then making a fool of yourself with your drive than having to go back to your bag for another ball!!


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 21, 2014)

Jack_bfc said:



			I never leave my bag down the fairway. Therefore dont need to carry a provisional.
		
Click to expand...

+1 We have a couple of holes where it's possible to do that and many do but I'd rather just take the whole shooting match with me to the tee!


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 21, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I just don't as I never have.  And that's why on the rare occasion I do stick one in my pocket I notice it. Doesn't really bother me - it just feels odd. 

Click to expand...

That's the problem with threads like this. Now I'm going to be thinking about the ball in my pocket when I tee off tomorrow. It's in my head and it will have an effect .. It's the same reason why I don't read some of the threads about things like club face position during the backswing, and exact angle of left foot flaring during the set up..... Brain Worms.....


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 21, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			It's the same reason why I don't read some of the threads about things like club face position during the backswing, and exact angle of left foot flaring during the set up..... Brain Worms.....

Click to expand...

Me too.  I had a look at the video linked to showing the golf swing using cigarettes.  This was not good for me as next day when playing I found myself thinking about putting the club in the swing positions as shown in the video - just the wrong thing for me to try and do.


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 21, 2014)

Not always but when I think I need a provis, I stick a yellow ball in a pocket.
That way there can be no mistake on identifying it as the 2nd ball.


----------



## Scooby999 (Mar 21, 2014)

Always carry one, two reasons;
1. My driving is bloody awful to say the least at the moment and a re load is often required.
2. Speed of play, save time having a spare for any wayward shots to play a provisional.


----------



## rosecott (Mar 21, 2014)

Always have one in my pocket - never need it.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 21, 2014)

wow never saw this going 8 pages! some interesting views! i can see the benefit on unusual holes if using trolley etc, but i am firmly in the "i dont need a prov" camp! my first one is going down the middle!!! (if only that were actually true!!!)


----------



## DanFST (Mar 21, 2014)

I get incredibly annoyed at my course when someone doesn't take a provisional with them. Theres two holes that the bags are left over 100 yards away. Both obviously tight fairways with OOB on both sides. 

If someone told me their excuse was it distracts them, or it's defeatist they'd be met with some course language. As has happened before, especially fellow members.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 21, 2014)

Interesting that some feel that I have a fragile frame of mind because I have a spare ball in my pocket...and yet those that have spare balls in their bag which is close by have a stronger mental disposition..

I don't carry a spare ball because I expect to mess up a shot, I carry one because sooner or later I probably will mess up a shot and I can save myself the walk, albeit probably quite short, to my bag to get another.

To my mind, if you're thinking about how fragile my mind is because I have a spare ball, then you're thinking too much about everything and maybe you should be carrying a spare ball too..!!


----------



## Birchy (Mar 21, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			That's the problem with threads like this. Now I'm going to be thinking about the ball in my pocket when I tee off tomorrow. It's in my head and it will have an effect .. It's the same reason why I don't read some of the threads about things like club face position during the backswing, and exact angle of left foot flaring during the set up..... Brain Worms.....

Click to expand...

Can you fit a full box in your pocket?


----------



## wookie (Mar 21, 2014)

Always have done since having to do a long walk bag to my bag on the first tee at our place a couple of times and now it makes sense to always have it there.

As with a few above I've never really thought about it being negative until now.....


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 21, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Can you fit a full box in your pocket? 

Click to expand...

Nope, but I reckon your gob could fit a dozen Pinnacle Gold.


----------



## Allanxyz (Mar 21, 2014)

Don't carry one normally, not because I think I'm never going to lose one (I've been known to have been 11 off the tee in a comp) but for two main reasons. 

Firstly it makes an unsightly bulge in the old trousers... Not a good look in my opinion. 

Secondly I don't like the thought of going to look for a lost ball with a ball in my pocket. Golf's a game of trust obviously, I just feel uncomfortable that someone could be thinking...how did he find that ball, I was sure it was lost... Then on the next holes them seeing a ball in my pocket and thinking 'I wonder'. i don't think this about FCs so it's a bit of strange one but that's how it is.

if I have to leave my bag up the fairway I take one, but then it's straight back in the bag if not required.


----------



## surdoux (Mar 21, 2014)

I do carry a provisional, but of a different make to my 'primary' ball, and always say on the first tee, 'I'm playing a Titleist 3 - or whatever- and I've got a Srixon 4 - or whatever just in case.'  That way, I can be sure I don't get them mixed up in normal play, and it also takes away the 'I've found it' scenario in the rough.  (Not that I'm in the rough very often 'cough')


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Mar 21, 2014)

Never carry one, it is always the one on the tee as someone told me to always hit the provisional first


----------



## el marko (Mar 21, 2014)

Remind me to cancel my car insurance because its defeatist :smirk:


----------



## Rumpokid (Mar 21, 2014)

Does it really matter if you do or don't.....Bit like wife asking me if i have changed my socks eh??..


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 21, 2014)

Always have two differently numbered balls in my pocket especially during winter rounds. One will be marked with a red sharpie and the other with a blue sharpie. That way I can play a hole with the red marked ball and if I need to hit a provisional I can hit the blue marked ball or vice versa. I'm sure I read somewhere that a warm golf ball flies further than a cold one so I can keep one warm in my pocket while I use the other one and then swap on alternate holes.


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 21, 2014)

JezzE said:



			Don't carry one in my pocket, but there are a couple of holes where you leave your bag and walk back to the tee at my place, on one hole the best part of 100 yards. So I'll usually take an extra ball back with me then, and chuck it down behind me out of sight on the tee, to 'kid' myself that I do trust myself really!
		
Click to expand...

Good job the tide was out and you found your ball at the first at Machrihanish that day so you could play from the beach and not need your provisional. :whoo:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 21, 2014)

Yep all the time, I think it's disrespectful to your playing partner to walk bag and mess about having to get another ball out but that my opinion


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 21, 2014)

surdoux said:



			I do carry a provisional, but of a different make to my 'primary' ball, and always say on the first tee, 'I'm playing a *Titleist 3* - or whatever- and I've got a *Srixon 4 *- or whatever just in case.'  That way, I can be sure I don't get them mixed up in normal play, and it also takes away the 'I've found it' scenario in the rough.  (Not that I'm in the rough very often 'cough')
		
Click to expand...

This (EDIT - my answer not your post) could probably have gone in the nobody knows the rules thread but I thought that you weren't allowed to change your ball during a round. Obviously if you lose one you can take another ball of the same make/model out and play that but I was told that if I start a round with a Srixon AD333 that was the only type of ball I could play for the round. I couldn't for instance use a Pinnacle Gold distance ball on the Par 5's and then swap to a Pro V to gain a bit of extra spin on the Par 3's


----------



## rosecott (Mar 21, 2014)

ColchesterFC said:



			This (EDIT - my answer not your post) could probably have gone in the nobody knows the rules thread but I thought that you weren't allowed to change your ball during a round. Obviously if you lose one you can take another ball of the same make/model out and play that but I was told that if I start a round with a Srixon AD333 that was the only type of ball I could play for the round. I couldn't for instance use a Pinnacle Gold distance ball on the Par 5's and then swap to a Pro V to gain a bit of extra spin on the Par 3's
		
Click to expand...



There are people you shouldn't listen to. That is a load of codswallop. At the start of each hole, you can play any ball you like for the duration of that hole - unless you lose it.


----------



## Allanxyz (Mar 21, 2014)

rosecott said:



			There are people you shouldn't listen to. That is a load of codswallop. At the start of each hole, you can play any ball you like for the duration of that hole - unless you lose it.
		
Click to expand...

bit harsh... The pros have the one ball rule... Think it's down to the tournament rules, obviously a bit silly to have this rule for the monthly medal but for the tour events this is a rule... Unless I'm talking cods wallop as well.


----------



## rosecott (Mar 21, 2014)

Allanxyz said:



			bit harsh... The pros have the one ball rule... Think it's down to the tournament rules, obviously a bit silly to have this rule for the monthly medal but for the tour events this is a rule... Unless I'm talking cods wallop as well.
		
Click to expand...

We are not pros. I think you could count on the fingers of one hand the number of forummers playing in comps with a one ball rule.


----------



## Allanxyz (Mar 21, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Yep all the time, I think it's disrespectful to your playing partner to walk bag and mess about having to get another ball out but that my opinion
		
Click to expand...

How does it show a lack of respect? Most of the time you don't have to make a long trip back to the bag, it's a metre or two and as your playing partner is taking a few practice swings it's not exactly messing about simply grab a ball from a pocket.


----------



## 3565 (Mar 21, 2014)

This is a severe no no, all it's doing is putting negative thoughts in your mind before you hit it.  

Always thought about bout making a ball called Provisional, cos every time you hit a provisional it goes better then your original.......!!
often wondered about announcing provisional ball on every tee...........


----------



## Allanxyz (Mar 21, 2014)

rosecott said:



			We are not pros. I think you could count on the fingers of one hand the number of forummers playing in comps with a one ball rule.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed but on the Codswollop scale I would say it wasn't quite deserving of the "total codswollop".


----------



## rosecott (Mar 21, 2014)

Allanxyz said:



			Agreed but on the Codswollop scale I would say it wasn't quite deserving of the "total codswollop".
		
Click to expand...

Still stick with "total". I suspect that the overwhelming majority of forummers are ordinary club golfers playing mostly in club competitions where the "one ball rule" does not feature. Maybe I'm unique in that in 58 years of playing I have never been required to stick to the same kind of ball for 18 holes.


----------



## rosecott (Mar 21, 2014)

Allanxyz said:



			Agreed but on the Codswollop scale I would say it wasn't quite deserving of the "total codswollop".
		
Click to expand...

If you don't believe an old-stager, here is what the R&A say on the subject:


The "One Ball" Condition 

The Committee may introduce a condition of competition stating that a player must use balls of the same brand and type, and accordingly, a player may not change the brand name and cannot change from a brand type to another type of the same brand. Again, this condition is recommended for elite events only. The R&A does not currently introduce this condition at any of its Amateur events, but it is introduced at The Open Championship. The suggested wording for such a condition is contained in Appendix I, Part C of the Rules of Golf.

How many of us play in "elite events"?


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 21, 2014)

rosecott said:



			Still stick with "total". I suspect that the overwhelming majority of forummers are ordinary club golfers playing mostly in club competitions where the "one ball rule" does not feature. Maybe I'm unique in that in 58 years of playing I have never been required to stick to the same kind of ball for 18 holes.
		
Click to expand...

A rare event for me to disagree with Rosecott. Codswallop? Yes. But not 'total codswallop' to me as the Pros and Elite Ams may have that Rule in the Conditions of Comp - along with the requirement for 'conforming grooves' that Ams don't need until 2024.

So on my 'codswallop scale' it measures condiderably under 'total'!

For all but Elite Ams and Pros - where the Conditions of Comp require it - it's as Rosecott states.

@ColchesterFC. Whoever told *you* that you could only play the 1 type of ball in your bounce or competition round *was* talking 'total codswallop'.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 21, 2014)

3565 said:



			This is a severe no no, all it's doing is putting negative thoughts in your mind before you hit it.  .....
		
Click to expand...

Only if your fragile mind thinks that way..........


----------



## kid2 (Mar 21, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Something on the thread about where do you put stuff in your pockets got me thinking, and a few people commented that they carry a provisional ball in their pockets. isn't this a little defeatist? 

So do you carry one
		
Click to expand...

...


 To me its putting doubt in my mind.... Plus if I did happen to hit one in the cabbage and reload, by walking back to my bag and pulling a ball and also marking it, it stops me rushing and loosing focus....,

I'm also a little dubious about players carrying balls in their pockets as I had some experiences with players that hit it so far off line a satellite would have a hard time finding it only for them to miraculously find it when the got to the spot roughly where it landed...


----------



## Allanxyz (Mar 21, 2014)

rosecott said:



			If you don't believe an old-stager, here is what the R&A say on the subject:


The "One Ball" Condition 

The Committee may introduce a condition of competition stating that a player must use balls of the same brand and type, and accordingly, a player may not change the brand name and cannot change from a brand type to another type of the same brand. Again, this condition is recommended for elite events only. The R&A does not currently introduce this condition at any of its Amateur events, but it is introduced at The Open Championship. The suggested wording for such a condition is contained in Appendix I, Part C of the Rules of Golf.

How many of us play in "elite events"?
		
Click to expand...

I've no reason to not believe you and as I said in my first post I thought the rule was pretty much something as per the above, just wasn't 100% sure. But as whoever the chap was who mentioned the rule wasn't making something up that doesn't exist at all, it's "codswollop" rather than "total codswollop" for me!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 21, 2014)

Always have one in my pocket but never worry about it. Certainly don't feel any bad karma for having it. Drove as well as I have in years yesterday


----------



## Cheifi0 (Mar 21, 2014)

I don't generally carry a ball in my pocket, just a bit too clunky but not having a back up can be worse just because now your thought is I can't miss because I will have to go fetch a ball, which is more detrimental than been prepared.  I now take an extra ball up to the tee and leave it behind me on the ground somewhere.


----------



## Evesdad (Mar 21, 2014)

Always, spare ball in left pocket live ball in the right between holes. It's never crossed my mind negatively just like one there for when its needed and saves time getting one from the bag.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 21, 2014)

Since I started buying boxes of 'Provisional Balls' from American Golf I no longer need to carry a spare ball.  They always go straight and long.


----------



## Slab (Mar 22, 2014)

Always carry a provisional in left pocket... actually I think it should be compulsory and added to the rules _(obviously with the option that the player can decide which pocket to keep it in)_

For your FC's sake there's far less moving to go get another ball while they tee off but mostly because I don't really want to expend the effort of going back to the bag as I'm just too lazy


----------



## FaldosJumper (Mar 22, 2014)

There should be a sometimes option... for instance in stroke comps where you leave your bag 100 yes from the tee, saves time and stops you looking a fool when running to the bag and back  any other forms of the game generally no.


----------



## JezzE (Mar 22, 2014)

Farneyman said:



			Good job the tide was out and you found your ball at the first at Machrihanish that day so you could play from the beach and not need your provisional. :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Made par...!


----------



## chrisd (Mar 22, 2014)

I've always have a spare in my pocket and if I need to use it and don't find ball one I replace it from my bag ASAP


----------



## G_Mulligan (Mar 22, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Only if your fragile mind thinks that way..........
		
Click to expand...

everyone deals with mental fragility in their own way. Personally my fragile mind can't deal with building a score so I try not to keep count of my total.



kid2 said:



			...


 To me its putting doubt in my mind.... Plus if I did happen to hit one in the cabbage and reload, by walking back to my bag and pulling a ball and also marking it, it stops me rushing and loosing focus....,

I'm also a little dubious about players carrying balls in their pockets as I had some experiences with players that hit it so far off line a satellite would have a hard time finding it only for them to miraculously find it when the got to the spot roughly where it landed...
		
Click to expand...

I like that idea and something I do but have not thought why. Unless you teed off last you have time while others are playing to quietly get a spare ball and mark it and can calm yourself down and keep the provisional in play. Unless it is a long walk back to the tee and the bags can be left some way further down the hole I don't carry a spare ball.

If I saw somebody else with a spare ball I would really like to never believe that I think they might be cheating when they go into the woods. Unless they have a reputation I would always prefer to trust in every golfers integrity for the sport. PLus I usually go in with them and help them to look and I can honestly say I have never had cause for concern if somebody finds their own ball, but maybe I have been lucky with my playing partners over the years and hopefully not just naive.


----------



## bignev (Mar 22, 2014)

I voted for yes I carry a spare but having read through the thread I can see that possibly thats me telling my self I dont trust my driving. So as of now for a month Im going to not carry a spare and see how I fare. Will post the  result.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 22, 2014)

I trust also that those who claim that having a spare ball in your pocket is a sign of mental weakness are not those that claim that every player should do everything possible to avoid slow play!


----------



## chrisd (Mar 22, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			I trust also that those who claim that having a spare ball in your pocket is a sign of mental weakness are not those that claim that every player should do everything possible to avoid slow play!
		
Click to expand...

I only carry a spare ball to loan it to players who don't carry one - no mental weakness there eh!


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 22, 2014)

3565 said:



			This is a severe no no, all it's doing is putting negative thoughts in your mind before you hit it.  
.
		
Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			Only if your fragile mind thinks that way..........
		
Click to expand...

If its a hole that I can leave my bag part way up the fairway I'll take a spare ball just in case.

As for being defeatist; it doesn't even enter my mind................. I must stop putting two tees in my pocket before a round


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 22, 2014)

I carry one, It just saves the walk of shame back to the bag.

I don't think of it as negative, just prepared.   Theres nothing worse than running bag to the bag especially if its away from the tee, I'd say you've more chance of missing the fairway again after doing this. (More chance to think about it, and the though of holding up play etc..)


----------



## didsbury_duffer (Mar 22, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Something on the thread about where do you put stuff in your pockets got me thinking, and a few people commented that they carry a provisional ball in their pockets. isn't this a little defeatist? 

So do you carry one or not?
		
Click to expand...

I am sure that the first thing the mind coach (see latest GM Opportunity from Mike H) will say is don't carry a prov ball in your pocket - too negative.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 22, 2014)

No. Don't carry one. If needed, borrow one off someone who does. That way, when the prov also goes in the cabbage, *I've* still only lost one ball


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 22, 2014)

I never have a spare in the pocket.  I don't plan on losing any. it doesn't always work that way and when it happens the bag isn't usually all that far away.   

I have enough rubbish in my pockets without another ball taking up room!


----------



## bobmac (Mar 22, 2014)

Does no-one even carry a spare especially in the winter so you can alternate a warm ball every other hole?
Or even so you can have a bit of un-official practice on the course with a 'provisional'?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 22, 2014)

I carry a spare, Dont always need it during a round, but if i do, I dont hold up the pace of play by having to go walkabout.


----------



## richart (Mar 22, 2014)

I always carry, so my bag is beside the tee, and I don't need to carry another ball,.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 22, 2014)

bobmac said:



			Does no-one even carry a spare especially in the winter so you can alternate a warm ball every other hole?
Or even so you can have a bit of un-official practice on the course with a 'provisional'?
		
Click to expand...


unofficial practice balls are lifted from the bag and hit to/around the green when necessary.


this thread is about spare provisional balls.   :thup:


----------



## bobmac (Mar 22, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			unofficial practice balls are lifted from the bag and hit to/around the green when necessary.


this thread is about spare provisional balls.   :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I know what the thread is about.


I meant if you hit a bad one into the  semi rough, you could use the spare ball for a bit of 'practice' after declaring it a provisional of course.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 22, 2014)

bobmac said:



			Does no-one even carry a spare especially in the winter so you can alternate a warm ball every other hole?
Or even so you can have a bit of un-official practice on the course with a 'provisional'?
		
Click to expand...

I occasionally keep a ball next to a handwarmer, and swap it every few holes. May be my imagination but it feels softer and flies further...


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 22, 2014)

bobmac said:



			I know what the thread is about.


I meant if you hit a bad one into the  semi rough, you could use the spare ball for a bit of 'practice' after declaring it a provisional of course.
		
Click to expand...


unnecessary extra shots are only going to get the under 4 hour round guys hot under the collar!


----------



## bobmac (Mar 22, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			unnecessary extra shots are only going to get the under 4 hour round guys hot under the collar!  

Click to expand...

They are only unnecessary if you find the first ball
:ears:


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 22, 2014)

To carry a spare in my pocket is expecting to loose the first one. Even if I do loose that first one then I will just go get another. If my bag is 150 yards away, I am pretty confident that I can run there and back with a new ball in my hand within a minute, so not holding anyone up.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 22, 2014)

bobmac said:



			They are only unnecessary if you find the first ball
:ears:
		
Click to expand...


a shot into the semi-rough is never a bad one for me!   ill take it! :rofl:


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 22, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			To carry a spare in my pocket is expecting to loose the first one. Even if I do loose that first one then I will just go get another. If my bag is 150 yards away, I am pretty confident that I can run there and back with a new ball in my hand within a minute, so not holding anyone up.
		
Click to expand...

So why do you carry more than 1 ball in the entire bag?

Seems equally 'defeatist' to me!


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 22, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			So why do you carry more than 1 ball in the entire bag?

Seems equally 'defeatist' to me!
		
Click to expand...

What a totally ridiculous post, almost laughable. What if you split one? What if one bounces on the road? What if one hits a tree? What if you loose one in the rough, or a bush? I certainly do not carry an extra one ot the tee incase I knock my first one out of bounds, as I do not plan on doing that.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 22, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			To carry a spare in my pocket is expecting to loose the first one. Even if I do loose that first one then I will just go get another. If my bag is 150 yards away, I am pretty confident that I can run there and back with a new ball in my hand within a minute, so not holding anyone up.
		
Click to expand...


Oh yes, hitting that provisional while wheezing , coughing and shaking from the sprint and with one eye on the 2ball just finishing the previous green, thats gonna work  :blah:


----------



## Imurg (Mar 22, 2014)

The ONLY difference between having a spare ball in your pocket and having one in your bag is in your mind
Quite frankly I'm amazed so many people are getting spooked by this...


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 22, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Oh yes, hitting that provisional while wheezing , coughing and shaking from the sprint and with one eye on the 2ball just finishing the previous green, thats gonna work  :blah:
		
Click to expand...

LOL

Im not too bad now that I have been given up on the deadly ciggies for the past 5 months............


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 22, 2014)

Imurg said:



			The ONLY difference between having a spare ball in your pocket and having one in your bag is in your mind
Quite frankly I'm amazed so many people are getting spooked by this...
		
Click to expand...

Just one of those things in golf I think. I do not like carrying lots of crap in my pockets anyway. But then on a tough driving hole if I pick a ball out of my bag just incase, then surely am I not putting a negative thought in my mind?


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 22, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			What a totally ridiculous post, almost laughable. What if you split one? What if one bounces on the road? What if one hits a tree? What if you loose one in the rough, or a bush? I certainly do not carry an extra one ot the tee incase I knock my first one out of bounds, as I do not plan on doing that.
		
Click to expand...

Only as ridiculous as saying carrying a spare is defeatist! It's never intended to be used, but there just in case. No different from the 'spares' in the bag!

3 out of those 5 reasons would be be equally defeatest. So carrying any more that, say, 3 in any round - to allow for splits or road rash would be. When was the last time you split a ball?

Why carry a specialist SW - could easily fall into the same 'defeatist' category!



MadAdey said:



			...I do not like carrying lots of crap in my pockets anyway...
		
Click to expand...

That's a better reason!



MadAdey said:



			....But then on a tough driving hole if I pick a ball out of my bag just incase, then surely am I not putting a negative thought in my mind?
		
Click to expand...

Surely that puts more pressure on that, already tough, Drive!

I trust you realise the hypocrisy/contradiction of your approach and action!


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 22, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Only as ridiculous as saying carrying a spare is defeatist! It's never intended to be used, but there just in case. No different from the 'spares' in the bag!

3 out of those 5 reasons would be be equally defeatest. So carrying any more that, say, 3 in any round - to allow for splits or road rash would be. When was the last time you split a ball?

Why carry a specialist SW - could easily fall into the same 'defeatist' category!


That's a better reason!


Surely that puts more pressure on that, already tough, Drive!

You are contradicting yourself!
		
Click to expand...

If your looking for someone to start your daily arguement with then go elsewhere because I have better things to do with my life........


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 22, 2014)

I go for the minimalist look. Two tees, one long, one short, a coin, and a pitch mark repairer. 

I'd happily carry a spare ball, if I could clip it to my belt, round the back, where I don't see it, or feel it. But if it's got to be in a pocket, no. It's just not happening.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 22, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			If your looking for someone to start your daily arguement with then go elsewhere because I have better things to do with my life........
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 22, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Just one of those things in golf I think. I do not like carrying lots of crap in my pockets anyway. But then on a tough driving hole if I pick a ball out of my bag just incase, then surely am I not putting a negative thought in my mind?
		
Click to expand...

Yes you are, you are making a deliberate decision for that hole and therefore that might enforce a negative thought.

However if the spare ball is already in your pocket, no negative thought is generated. QED 

besides im so used to playing with a spare ball in my left pocket that if I stop, will I become more unbalanced than I already am?


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 22, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Yes you are, you are making a deliberate decision for that hole and therefore that might enforce a negative thought.

However if the spare ball is already in your pocket, no negative thought is generated. QED 

besides im so used to playing with a spare ball in my left pocket that if I stop, will I become more unbalanced than I already am?
		
Click to expand...

Thats the thing, I do not even think about getting another ball out of my bag, well not until I have actually smashed one OOB.....LOl

So to think about getting one out is putting the thought in my mind.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 22, 2014)

Imurg said:



			The ONLY difference between having a spare ball in your pocket and having one in your bag is in your mind
Quite frankly I'm amazed so many people are getting spooked by this...
		
Click to expand...

Spot on. It's not like I stand on the tee thinking 'doesn't really matter if I hit my 1st OOB as I have a spare in my pocket'


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 22, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I only carry a spare ball to loan it to players who don't carry one - no mental weakness there eh!
		
Click to expand...

...and why I am quite comfortable not taking one with me when I know a botch up would mean a long walk back to my bag - if I hadn't brought my bag to the tee with me that is.  I know that one of my PPs will have a spare to lend me


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 22, 2014)

unless you are last to hit there is no hold up as you scuttle down to the bag to get another ball.  


the walk and minute delay is usually a good thing.  reloading and firing straight away can end in tears!


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 22, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			I go for the minimalist look. Two tees, one long, one short, a coin, and a pitch mark repairer. 

I'd happily carry a spare ball, if I could clip it to my belt, round the back, where I don't see it, or feel it. But if it's got to be in a pocket, no. It's just not happening.
		
Click to expand...

The golf equivalent of these! http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pros-Pro-Tennis-Ball-Holder-White-Ball-Clip-Holder-/290597649111

Apparently Ladies tennis pants/knickers used to have a pocket for those with small hands or who played double handed to store the 2nd ball.


----------



## rosecott (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm surprised at the number of posters who want little or nothing in their pockets. In my left pocket I have 5 or 6 pencils and at least 2 packs of pocket tissues. In my left back pocket I have 2 tees tied together with cord, a variety of small tees in case I can't find a broken one on par 3s, and 2 pitch mark repairers. In my right back pocket I have a bulging wallet. In my right pocket I have an even wider variety of tees, several coins and proper ball markers and 2 spare balls - and some more pencils. Elegant I am not, but I have everything I need, and then some.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 22, 2014)

rosecott said:



			I'm surprised at the number of posters who want little or nothing in their pockets. In my left pocket I have 5 or 6 pencils and at least 2 packs of pocket tissues. In my left back pocket I have 2 tees tied together with cord, a variety of small tees in case I can't find a broken one on par 3s, and 2 pitch mark repairers. In my right back pocket I have a bulging wallet. In my left pocket I have an even wider variety of tees, several coins and proper ball markers and 2 spare balls - and some more pencils. Elegant I am not, but I have everything I need, and then some.
		
Click to expand...

This is madness!


----------



## Allanxyz (Mar 22, 2014)

rosecott said:



			I'm surprised at the number of posters who want little or nothing in their pockets. In my left pocket I have 5 or 6 pencils and at least 2 packs of pocket tissues. In my left back pocket I have 2 tees tied together with cord, a variety of small tees in case I can't find a broken one on par 3s, and 2 pitch mark repairers. In my right back pocket I have a bulging wallet. In my right pocket I have an even wider variety of tees, several coins and proper ball markers and 2 spare balls - and some more pencils. Elegant I am not, but I have everything I need, and then some.
		
Click to expand...

That must be a massive set of pockets you have...

I just have a twenty pence coin to mark the ball and a pitch mark repairer.. The rest, tees etc. are all on the bag. Annoyingly sometimes I pop a tee in the pocket by mistake, unfortunately they seem to cause holes in the so I keep getting a twenty pence coin rolling down my leg...


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 22, 2014)

rosecott said:



			I'm surprised at the number of posters who want little or nothing in their pockets. In my left pocket I have 5 or 6 pencils and at least 2 packs of pocket tissues. In my left back pocket I have 2 tees tied together with cord, a variety of small tees in case I can't find a broken one on par 3s, and 2 pitch mark repairers. In my right back pocket I have a bulging wallet. In my right pocket I have an even wider variety of tees, several coins and proper ball markers and 2 spare balls - and some more pencils. Elegant I am not, but I have everything I need, and then some.
		
Click to expand...

What on earth are you wearing..... a poachers jacket?


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 22, 2014)

rosecott said:



			I'm surprised at the number of posters who want little or nothing in their pockets. In my left pocket I have 5 or 6 pencils and at least 2 packs of pocket tissues. In my left back pocket I have 2 tees tied together with cord, a variety of small tees in case I can't find a broken one on par 3s, and 2 pitch mark repairers. In my right back pocket I have a bulging wallet. In my right pocket I have an even wider variety of tees, several coins and proper ball markers and 2 spare balls - and some more pencils. Elegant I am not, but I have everything I need, and then some.
		
Click to expand...

Do you have a fetish for pencils and tees?


----------



## rosecott (Mar 22, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			What on earth are you wearing..... a poachers jacket?
		
Click to expand...

No, I'm talking about my trousers.


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 22, 2014)

rosecott said:



			No, I'm talking about my trousers.
		
Click to expand...

You carry more in your pockets than most carry in their bags.......


----------



## andybarc (Mar 22, 2014)

I've never really thought about this, but yes, I have always carried a provisional. At the moment I carry a whiney new white one as I am using yellows. It never occurred to me that this was defeatist (I don't usually have to use it). If I didn't carry one now, I'd need to put something else in that pocket to keep me balanced!


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 22, 2014)

rosecott said:



			I'm surprised at the number of posters who want little or nothing in their pockets. In my left pocket I have 5 or 6 pencils and at least 2 packs of pocket tissues. In my left back pocket I have 2 tees tied together with cord, a variety of small tees in case I can't find a broken one on par 3s, and 2 pitch mark repairers. In my right back pocket I have a bulging wallet. In my right pocket I have an even wider variety of tees, several coins and proper ball markers and 2 spare balls - and some more pencils. Elegant I am not, but I have everything I need, and then some.
		
Click to expand...

Sheesh! Struggle to get the hips moving properly?

2 spare balls! That could well be defeatist!  As for tees tied together...


----------



## john0 (Mar 22, 2014)

rosecott said:



			I'm surprised at the number of posters who want little or nothing in their pockets. In my left pocket I have 5 or 6 pencils and at least 2 packs of pocket tissues. In my left back pocket I have 2 tees tied together with cord, a variety of small tees in case I can't find a broken one on par 3s, and 2 pitch mark repairers. In my right back pocket I have a bulging wallet. In my right pocket I have an even wider variety of tees, several coins and proper ball markers and 2 spare balls - and some more pencils. Elegant I am not, but I have everything I need, and then some.
		
Click to expand...

5 pencils? Why?


----------



## andybarc (Mar 22, 2014)

Two pencils is sufficient. One for each nostril!


----------



## rosecott (Mar 22, 2014)

john0 said:



			5 pencils? Why?
		
Click to expand...

Clearly, you have never played with proper seniors. Not only do you have to have an adequate supply of writing implements to give/lend to them but you have to show them that the pointy end should be used.


----------



## dewsweeper (Mar 23, 2014)

rosecott said:



			Clearly, you have never played with proper seniors. Not only do you have to have an adequate supply of writing implements to give/lend to them but you have to show them that the pointy end should be used.
		
Click to expand...

I love this reply,it is so true.
Aged 74 I play most of my golf with wrinklies of similar age to myself and it can be quite funny.We allhave senior moments but we all seem to beable to laugh at ourselves and each other.Best for me is seeing oldguys get out af a car and all crawl away trying to straighten up.


----------



## Andy808 (Mar 23, 2014)

On the whole no but I do in three holes at our place as they have long walks for a provisional ball if the worst happens. 
I have even given a playing parnter my provisional ball if mine is safe and theirs, well, isn't!
I don't see it as being defeatest but being sensible and keeping the round time down.


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 23, 2014)

I only carry one if I'm leaving my bag a long walk from the tee, keeps play moving and means I don't have to do the walk of shame


----------



## Scooby999 (Mar 23, 2014)

This has been an interesting thread which was a simple question that has shown the vast thought aspects of golf. I started playing 30 years ago and was taught that it was good practice to carry a spare in your pocket so that you didn't slow play and if you thought that you might not find you ball after a shot you hit a provisional. 

Got to say all of my playing partners carry a spare with them, we seem to encourage playing a provisional if any of us have a doubt if we saw where a ball landed etc. just seems to speed things up.


----------



## Tommo21 (Mar 23, 2014)

Scooby999 said:



			This has been an interesting thread which was a simple question that has shown the vast thought aspects of golf. I started playing 30 years ago and was taught that it was good practice to carry a spare in your pocket so that you didn't slow play and if you thought that you might not find you ball after a shot you hit a provisional. 

Got to say all of my playing partners carry a spare with them, we seem to encourage playing a provisional if any of us have a doubt if we saw where a ball landed etc. just seems to speed things up.
		
Click to expand...

Never known this in my 35 plus years in playing.............never once have I come across a guy who said, after hitting one in the rough, I've got another in my pocket. 

I wonder.................all you guys who say they carry one, do you tell your playing partners that you carry one before the off.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 23, 2014)

Tommo21 said:



			I wonder.................all you guys who say they carry one, do you tell your playing partners that you carry one before the off.
		
Click to expand...

Slightly cynical view there.... I play on trust.. I don't need my PP's to let me know if they're carrying a spare ball.. Makes me happier to just trust people..:thup:


----------



## 3565 (Mar 23, 2014)

rosecott said:



			I'm surprised at the number of posters who want little or nothing in their pockets. In my left pocket I have 5 or 6 pencils and at least 2 packs of pocket tissues. In my left back pocket I have 2 tees tied together with cord, a variety of small tees in case I can't find a broken one on par 3s, and 2 pitch mark repairers. In my right back pocket I have a bulging wallet. In my right pocket I have an even wider variety of tees, several coins and proper ball markers and 2 spare balls - and some more pencils. Elegant I am not, but I have everything I need, and then some.
		
Click to expand...

this is sarcasm at its best....... :rofl:


----------



## Scooby999 (Mar 23, 2014)

Again, the trust aspect. You name your ball etc at start of round, again if you play a provisional you say what it is etc.I trust my PP and expect them to trust me. To put it into perspective, I am a triathlete as well as a golfer, jogging back 150 yards to reload after looking for 5 minutes for a ball is no hassle to me, all that will achieve is adding more time to a round of golf............. Common sense and trust!!!!!


----------



## LinksTurf (Mar 23, 2014)

So often golfers moan about slow play as if there is one thing that contributes to it. In my experience it is often lots of little things that add up to slow play, and whilst carrying a provisional won't alleviate the worst causes, carrying a spare ball is a no brainer really. It's not at all defeatist, and I don't believe it has an impact on how I play the game or what I'm thinking when I'm on the tee. What it definitely does mean is that if I do mess up, I am ready with another ball so I have less impact on my playing partners and those playing behind me.


----------



## Tommo21 (Mar 23, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Slightly cynical view there.... I play on trust.. I don't need my PP's to let me know if they're carrying a spare ball.. Makes me happier to just trust people..:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Nope..............just asking a simple question because Iâ€™ve never come across anyone saying they have one when it was needed to be put in play. Never mentioned anything about trust.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 23, 2014)

Blimey this is going to be a long one

If im being honest i dont think there is anythign in carrying a spare ball - it doesnt show a weak mind its more than likely down to habit and we all know that golfers are certainly creatures of habit.

I dont have one because it feels awful in my pocket. But there is always one on hand if a provisional is needed.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 23, 2014)

Tommo21 said:



			Never known this in my 35 plus years in playing.............never once have I come across a guy who said, after hitting one in the rough, I've got another in my pocket. 

I wonder.................all you guys who say they carry one, do you tell your playing partners that you carry one before the off.
		
Click to expand...




bluewolf said:



			Slightly cynical view there.... I play on trust.. I don't need my PP's to let me know if they're carrying a spare ball.. Makes me happier to just trust people..:thup:
		
Click to expand...




Tommo21 said:



			Nope..............just asking a simple question because Iâ€™ve never come across anyone saying they have one when it was needed to be put in play. Never mentioned anything about trust.
		
Click to expand...

Tommo.   If your comment was not about trust then why did you ask if people carrying a spare ball tell their playing partners?

If I play a provisional then I state the marking on the ball I am about to play and the marking on the first ball.   This should be enough.   If you think other players carrying a spare ball do it so they can drop and pretend it was the original then that really is a matter of trust.  We have two feet but dont necessarily use them for kicking balls out from behind trees.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 23, 2014)

Tommo21 said:



			Never known this in my 35 plus years in playing.............never once have I come across a guy who said, after hitting one in the rough, I've got another in my pocket. 

I wonder.................all you guys who say they carry one, do you tell your playing partners that you carry one before the off.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't mention it as a matter of course, but I can certainly remember stating what the 'spare' was, as I announced what my first ball was,often enough. Of course, you don't have to announce what your first ball is anyway, but I do that as a matter of course.


----------



## Tommo21 (Mar 23, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			Tommo.   If your comment was not about trust then why did you ask if people carrying a spare ball tell their playing partners?

If I play a provisional then I state the marking on the ball I am about to play and the marking on the first ball.   This should be enough.   If you think other players carrying a spare ball do it so they can drop and pretend it was the original then that really is a matter of trust.  We have two feet but dont necessarily use them for kicking balls out from behind trees.
		
Click to expand...

I thought I gave you that answer........just asking a simple question because Iâ€™ve never come across anyone saying they have one when it was needed to be put in play. Never mentioned anything about trust.


----------



## gryffindor (Mar 24, 2014)

I always carry a spare ball - and because I have one to hand I use it maybe more often than some. I don't have a home course so get to play wherever will have me. I don't know if that ball that just rolled off into the first cut is easy to find or not (lost one in the 1st cut at Wentworth South course last week!). I play the provisional for three reasons - a) not *knowing* if I will find the original  b) On an unknown course if my provisional hits the fairway it gives me a good idea where to look in the rough distance wise (normally thirty yards back from where I thought it would be) and c) We all know that provisionals fly straight and true. By hitting one, I have put myself back in a happy mood for the next drive. If I had to go back to my bag for another ball I doubt I would hit one as often, and since they are allowable under the rules, I take every bit of help I can get!


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Mar 24, 2014)

andybarc said:



			Two pencils is sufficient. One for each nostril!
		
Click to expand...

Wibble...

Anyways, yes I always carry a frightener...

Yes, I am a hacker...

No, I don't care about bad juju...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 24, 2014)

LinksTurf said:



			So often golfers moan about slow play as if there is one thing that contributes to it. In my experience it is often lots of little things that add up to slow play, and whilst carrying a provisional won't alleviate the worst causes, carrying a spare ball is a no brainer really. *It's not at all defeatist, and I don't believe it has an impact on how I play the game or what I'm thinking when I'm on the tee.* What it definitely does mean is that if I do mess up, I am ready with another ball so I have less impact on my playing partners and those playing behind me.
		
Click to expand...

See you've hit the nail on the head if you stated 'it's not at all defeatist - for me' after stating that it doesn't impact how you play.  

This is just one of these things where different folks feel and think differently.  So for me as I have never by habit carried a second ball in my pocket (I carry my bag) - as soon as I do I notice - and despite my common sense that tells me that it will make no difference - I just won't take it back to the tee with me - as I don't t want to tempt fate.  Yes I know that that is probably silly to many - but it's just how I feel about it.  As it happens I rarely lose a ball of the tee (though I did yesterday  )


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 24, 2014)

No, don't even take one to a far back tee where you haveto leave your bag 70 yads away.


----------



## Robobum (Mar 24, 2014)

At my home club, there isn't any treks back to tees so never an issue.

At away clubs, I'll always take my bag back to the tee.


----------



## Tommo21 (Mar 25, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			No, don't even take one to a far back tee where you haveto leave your bag 70 yads away.
		
Click to expand...

Me too, is this a scottish thing.........I've never come across players in east lothian who carry a spare ball. 

I played Haddington a few years ago in a lothians event. One of my playing partners hooked his ball up the left into the trees. He finds it in the open past the trees. I thought it strange but when we got to the green he was playing a different ball from the previous hole. He said he changed it on the tee, but forgot to tell us. Letâ€™s say a little discussion came about after that, but I'm sure he had a ball in his pocket. 

Thought I would throw that in just to keep the ball rolling.


----------



## Mail Man (Mar 25, 2014)

Never carry a spare ball in my pocket because I never expect to lose one but if I do then I will take one out of the bag and let my playing partners know about it and then mark it up before hitting it.


----------



## Pitch Perfect (Mar 25, 2014)

Funny, the same twonk I posted about earlier, who felt he had to point out to me my terrible conduct the other week when I merely carried on moving toward my ball, so I would be ready to play it also told me I 'Should' have a spare ball in my pocket.
I am sure this must have also been another highly valid and important piece of advice, as I had to walk all of around 15 feet to get another one from my bag in order to play a provisional !   
I am surprised he didnt try telling me where I 'should' take my holidays this year as well !


Pitch Perfect


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Mar 25, 2014)

Never carry a spare ball in my pocket


----------



## el marko (Mar 25, 2014)

Not carrying a second ball because it puts negative thoughts in your head is just ridiculous.  It just smacks of needing excuses for your poor ability. 

Professional tennis players carry 2 balls just incase they miss the first serve.


----------



## Craggles89 (Mar 26, 2014)

I used too, as i was more embarrassed loosing my tee shot and walking back to my bag to get another.  now i dont intentially take one to boost my confidence and hardly loose a ball now (mainly because i leave my driver at home!)


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 26, 2014)

el marko said:



			Not carrying a second ball because it puts negative thoughts in your head is just ridiculous.  It just smacks of needing excuses for your poor ability. 

Professional tennis players carry 2 balls just incase they miss the first serve.
		
Click to expand...

the liklihood of missing the first serve in tennis a far greater than losing a ball off the tee in golf (at least it should be )


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 26, 2014)

el marko said:



			Professional tennis players carry 2 balls just incase they miss the first serve.
		
Click to expand...

Very bad analogy!

Missing the 1st serve in tennis is 'free'!

And many (Pro) Ladies only carry 1 ball at a time. Nothing to do with negative thoughts though.


----------



## gryffindor (Mar 26, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Very bad analogy!

Missing the 1st serve in tennis is 'free'!

And many (Pro) Ladies only carry 1 ball at a time. Nothing to do with negative thoughts though.
		
Click to expand...

So what we really need is a ball boy to lob us our provisional when needed?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 26, 2014)

gryffindor said:



			So what we really need is a ball boy to lob us our provisional when needed?
		
Click to expand...

That's called a caddie.


----------



## gryffindor (Mar 26, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			That's called a caddie.
		
Click to expand...

That won't work - I want my caddie lurking in the undergrowth half-way down the fairway where he can be of far more use spotting which tree I had a lucky bounce off


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 26, 2014)

gryffindor said:



			That won't work - I want my caddie lurking in the undergrowth half-way down the fairway where he can be of far more use spotting which tree I had a lucky bounce off 

Click to expand...

Well that's OK then, because if he is spotting your ball, you won't need him to throw you a provisional


----------



## Big-Dog (Mar 26, 2014)

I must admit I never do and if I need one (on the very rare occasion !!HONEST) one of the lads usually throw's one back to me. Do not l know about negative thought but dare I say subliminal messages with having a ball in your pocket.

As not read all the threads apologises but maybe worth running a poll on how many people go out of bounds in say every 4 rounds when carrying V not carrying the spare ball!

Hit en straight!


----------

